# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Andrew Hendryx Slide Mandolin

## oleo86

https://soundcloud.com/oleo86/shovel

the complete show can be streamed here. Andrew played slide mandolin on this track, on two tracks acoustic mando. Then his electric mandolin. Love jamming music!

http://archive.org/details/AndrewHen...-19.mtx.flac16

----------

